# The Hipster Beard – A Dying Trend?



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2014)

Beards. Love them or hate them, they’ve really hit the fashion mainstream of late; celebrities are sporting them in increasing numbers, entire websites have popped up advising on how to groom them, and even mainstream fashion ads have embraced what has come to be known as the ‘hipster beard’:


----------



## Justme (Jun 16, 2014)

Yuck!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2014)

Right...I agree.  I just went with the shocker...not exactly a "Blue ribbon" beard!  Here's a better example.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2014)

I say these two can do whatever they want to do and still look great, but in general a clean shaven face looks the best to me.  
Many of their looks are related to movie roles anyway.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2014)

I had a beard for about 15 years. When I retired and moved to Florida, I shaved it off as it was too hot for a face full of hair. I kept it short and groomed.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2014)

No beards in my Family history that I know of.  When my Brother retired , he grew a beard. My Dad thought he had "gone 'round the bend".


----------



## Falcon (Jun 16, 2014)

Unless you're trying to hide something that you don't want seen (scar, unusual feature etc.),

it's a lot easier to keep a plain shaven face; no time-consuming trimming, clipping, primping,
waxing etc.   IMO !


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 16, 2014)

Men naturally grow beards.  Some choose to shave them off.  Another cash cow for the cosmetics industry.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2014)

*20 Manliest Mustaches and Beards From Facial Hair History*

There’s nothing manlier than facial hair. No matter how much we advance in the equality of the sexes, growing a thick beard or mustache is something that only men will be able to do (Okay, so some women can grow impressive facial hair, but they end up in sideshows).

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2008/11/02/20-manliest-mustaches-and-beards-from-facial-hair-history/


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank Gawd This never happened.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 16, 2014)

To each his own.   Frankly, some of them look ridiculous.  (+ being unsanitary)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2014)

It's a personal choice for the man, and like Capt Lightning said, very natural.  My husbands been sporting a shorter groomed beard for some years now, I happen to like it, and it saves him the hassle of daily shaving like he did when he was younger and in the workforce.  He's free to shave it whenever he wants, he knows I love him with or without.  More senior talk on beards...https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-with-males-and-their-beards?highlight=beards


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2014)

Stand very stihl !


----------



## Falcon (Jun 16, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2014)

Hipsters aren't beards. 
THIS is a beard


Ned Kelly, our favourite bush ranger.


----------



## Ina (Jun 16, 2014)

The beard is a little wild, but the hairdo is perfectly combed. :lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, he wanted to look his best for the photo.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Hipsters aren't beards.
> THIS is a beard
> 
> View attachment 7790
> Ned Kelly, our favourite bush ranger.




His last words, before he was hung: "Such is life!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 27, 2014)

I like a closely trimmed beard on some men. It depends on the man


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Phantom (Jun 27, 2014)

Time I died mine.Shaved it off once before going to bed.Next morning my wife yelled.....She though a strange man was in her bed LOL She made me grow it again


----------

